# sharks?



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

hi i was just wondering can people own sharks..obviously not the huge ass big sharks like the great white i mean a smaller species of shark or something or if anyone actually has some pictures will be nice thanks

just looking for general information really about it


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

There are a number of species imported into the aquarium hobby infrequently. It should go without saying that they're only for the advanced aquarist who can provide a massive aquarium. They won't grow to the size of the tank.....

When I worked at the International Aquatic Centre years ago we had nurse, cat and bamboo sharks in a huge hexagonal display aquarium. All did pretty well. There is the very unfortunate practise of importing baby sharks still in their "mermaids purse" waiting "to be born". These are sometimes offered for sale also. Again they're only suitable for very experienced marine keepers with suitable budgets for their hobby.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Red tail Black Sharks
Rainbow sharks
Bala sharks
Varigated shark
Columbian
chinese high fin
black shark
silver apollo


to name a few


Harry


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Red tail Black Sharks
> Rainbow sharks
> Bala sharks
> Varigated shark
> ...


I think Sumair24 was talking about real sharks. Not the loach like fish given fancy "shark" names for the freshwater aquarium hobby.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

You can also get black tip and white tip reef sharks. They are very expensive tho and require huge tanks as they will reach around 6 feet. The ones you get as a mermaids purse are a fake shark. They get called banded cat sharks but are infact a type of dogfish.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

russm said:


> You can also get black tip and white tip reef sharks. They are very expensive tho and require huge tanks as they will reach around 6 feet. The ones you get as a mermaids purse are a fake shark. They get called banded cat sharks but are infact a type of dogfish.


Actualy a dogfish is a shark.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Actualy a dogfish is a shark.


LOL so it is. Still better going for a proper shark with big mean teeth.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

russm said:


> LOL so it is. Still better going for a proper shark with big mean teeth.


Yeah, but keeping them can cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## TroJon (Aug 20, 2009)

Unless you are keen at fishing, good at fishing and live near the sea, it would cost a lot to feed a shark, yes.

Having said that, I know someone who kept dogfish, but the water changes and extreme filtration, and water cooling, meant it took up a huge amount of space, time and cost, and this was just for a handful of tiny british sharks and other species!

Having live mackerel in a tank is pretty cool though!


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

As already said all sharks even the smaller species that get imported will need massive aquariums. I work in the aquatic trade and see species like ...

Bamboo sharks
Spotted bamboo sharks
Swell sharks
Wobbegongs
Black tip reefs
White tip reefs
Tawny nurse sharks
Zebra sharks

These are often on Import availability lists among others


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> As already said all sharks even the smaller species that get imported will need massive aquariums. I work in the aquatic trade and see species like ...
> 
> Bamboo sharks
> Spotted bamboo sharks
> ...


 
I think lots of "dreamers" fancy keeping a "shark". It has a lot more kudos than a piranha tank after all. Thing is, only the reef sharks have that classic "jaws" shape. The others spend most of their time on the floor anyway. 

And as well as the initial outlay, a shark tank done properly will have monthly running costs comparable to your council tax bill if done properly! They're best left to the public aquariums in my opinion. They're not easy to treat if they get ill also.


----------

